

Tesla Plans to Add Charging Network in China - fjk
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304549504579320642277821448

======
SEJeff
I wonder how long it will take for there to be a chinese clone of the tech as
soon as they are in China? My guess, less than 2 years.

